# Canadian National Haunters Convention May 2010



## scream1973

Here is an email i got about it

"Some of you may remember that I sent out information about a survey I was conducting of the Canadian Haunted Attraction Industry some months ago. My name is Matthew Flagler. My research and information gathering is now complete, and I am very excited to tell you about a historic event planned for Canadian Haunters in 2010.

Based on my survey results, and other research that I've conducted in the industry, I'm pleased to formally announce that a date and location has been selected for the first ever Canadian National Haunters Convention. It is to be held on May 7th-9th, 2010 at the Parkway Convention Centre in St. Catherine's, Ontario in the Heart of the Niagara Region. The location was chosen for may reasons. One of those is the large population base within a one day drive. Another is that it is less than 2 hours from three International Airports. Then there is the fact that Niagara Falls has huge tourist appeal, being one of the Seven Natural Wonders of the world. Next, there are numerous commercial haunted attractions operating in that area, and a very large haunt in nearby Buffalo, NY. Finally, the quality, affordability, and number of available hotel rooms in the area. I hope you agree that this is an ideal location for this first convention.

There are a block of hotel rooms set aside for this event at the hotel attached to the convention centre. The show rate is a very affordable $110 per night. If you would like more information about the Parkway Convention Centre, I invite you to call or visit them online. The information is as follows: http://www.heartofniagarahotels.com/hotels/qualityhotel.php or toll free 1-877-688-2324. Simply tell them that you are with the Canadian Haunters Convention when booking your rooms. Given that almost 10% of the room allotment at this hotel are already booked, I would book soon to avoid disappointment and ensure that you can stay at the hotel where the convention is being held.

This event is free of charge for anyone to attend the Trade Show portion. We expect to have over 50 haunt suppliers and presenters there. We will also have haunt education via a seminar series and haunt tours. There will be approximately 25 different workshops to choose from over two days in the seminar series. The cost to attend unlimited workshops is a low, low $75 if you book and pay before December 31st, 2009. After that, your fee is still a reasonable $125. The pricing on the haunt tours has not yet been set.

I have created a parking page website for the event, the address is www.canadahaunts.ca It should be live within 48 hours. Please bookmark the site and check in regulary as it will be updated often in the coming months. A more professional looking site will replace the parking page in the coming weeks.

I was very encouraged by the response to the survey request, and am hopeful that the response will be equally encouraging toward this event. There has never been one on this scale in Canada, ever. Should you have any questions, please feel free to respond to this email or call me at home. My number is (705) 292-9149.

I am now ironing out the details of some special guests and exciting keynote speakers. The intention is that there will be Haunt Tours followed by a welcome rally on Friday night; the Trade Show on Saturday and Sunday; seminars all weekend; a Social/Networking Event on Saturday night; and many other exciting venues, including a hearse car rally. I am now trying to book Peter Loughran as the keynote speaker. Peter runs a company called Masters of Illusions and has built illusions for the likes of Kris Angel (Mindfreak); David Blaine; and David Copperfield. A celebrity guest that I'm hoping will be in attendance will be Rick Brooks. Mr. Brooks has done set design on such Hollywood blockbusters as the Saw series of movies, the Chucky movies, Dracula 2000, and the Incredible Hulk, to name a few. As he is an active member of the Ontario Hearse Club, I am confident that he will be at the event.

Another goal is to provide specific activities for spouses and also that there may be child-care services available at the convention so that you can get the most out of your convention experience.

If you or someone you know would be interested in becoming a sponsor of this landmark event, a sponsorship package has also been created. If you know of anyone who should receive this email, I'd appreciate you passing it along, or emailing me with that information. Vendor pricing information is also available and spots are available on a first-come, first-served basis. If you operate a haunted attraction in the Niagara Region, I am very interested in speaking to you about hosting a haunt tour at your facility.

In the meantime, thank you for reading this very lengthy email. I look forward to seeing you at the show.

Kind Regards,

Matthew Flagler "


----------



## Northern Touch

Can't wait to be part of this great event!


----------



## scream1973

We'll definately be there since its like 15 mins from home to get to the hotel where they are holding it.. Hopefully they get a good vendor turn out .


----------



## ghost37

I can't wait. Looking forward to some of the seminars.
I have my hotel room booked.


----------



## ubzest

I am going to be there on the saturday!


----------



## HauntCanada

Thank you SO much for you support of this first ever event! Yes, the workshops will be good, and vendors are starting to book, and we have lots of events planned. You can really, really help me get the word out to everyone you know. Please forward the website link to everyone you can think of! Regards, Matthew


----------

